# New girl from Oregon



## Michelle911

Hi everyone, thought this looked like a good place to start









I've lurked here off and on for a while. I've learned a bunch, and ran my 8800gt overclocked in my old dell for the last three years with great results!

That computer is too old now and I can't even play my favorite game decently







A friend in the game took pity on me and is sending me a new CPU! How cool is that, so I bought the rest of the parts myself and I'm getting ready to put things together now







Still waiting for everything to arrive.

Anyhow, this is just for saying hi.







off to look for the proper forum now to post my next thread about my parts.

-Michelle


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Bad idea saying you werent a male.

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## labbu63

Welcome, you should add your rig details from here http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG

edit: also forgot WATCH THREAD EXPLODE 3,2,1....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Welcome! Like everyone said already, be sure to fill out your rig details so we can help you easier. And watch out for the hordes!!!


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Welcome, don't forget to fill in ur sig rig. Happy PC building.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

in be 4 2000 posts.

welcome to OCN..


----------



## pjBSOD

Hey Michelle, welcome to OCN. Ignore any disrespectful posts that may arrive in this thread, we have some very immature male members.


----------



## Alatar

Welcome to OCN!









Hope you enjoy the forums even more now that you'll also be posting!


----------



## Michelle911

hey, thanks everyone... cant believe all the replies already









just filled in my rig information

not sure the appropriate forum for discussing it tho...


----------



## yesitsmario

Welcome to OCN


----------



## mcg75

Wow, 30 minutes and no e-humpers yet?

Welcome Michelle. Please ignore the eventual onslaught of males who don't get outside much.


----------



## 161029

Another? Is this our OCN early Christmas present?







jk

Anyways, here's the standard welcome. Welcome to OCN, enjoy your stay. We sound like a hotel now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Wow, 30 minutes and no e-humpers yet?
> Welcome Michelle. Please ignore the eventual onslaught of males who don't get outside much.










There. I win. Now ignore that. I'll distract you with this.


----------



## [email protected]

Welcome to Overclock.net and enjoy forums and making friends! It's great to see more females growing around OCN community in these parts to be eager to learn about Overclocking,gaming building computers and kicking our butts fps games







:thumb:


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michelle911*
> 
> not sure the appropriate forum for discussing it tho...


If you need assistance with building / putting a computer together that's AMD based, make a thread here.

If you need assistance with building / putting a computer together that's Intel based, make a thread here.


----------



## Michelle911

e-humpers LOL

thanks again e-peen


----------



## CyberDruid

Good luck and welcome to the shallow end of the pool


----------



## DubLifeSD

Welcome fellow audiophile


----------



## Erick Silver

Still not seeing your rig info there Michelle.

BTW Welcome to the best computer overclocking and information sire in the world!


----------



## ShaCanX

Welcome to OCN the best of the web







.


----------



## Awsan

welcome to ocn, we hope you a good stay with us ((we really sound like a hotel :s)) like alot said ignore the trolls and your fine


----------



## jellis142

Oregon Power!







We don't have to pump our own gas, that's why we rock. Welcome!


----------



## dinkledork

The rig you just built doesn't automatically show up in your signature. Go to the top of your screen, click "My Profile" at the top, scroll down to where it says "Your Forum Signature," hit "Edit signature text" and you will see your rig in the first dropdown (where it says "show of stuff in your signature").

Welcome to OCN


----------



## eskamobob1

26 posts in 1 1/2 hours? im disapointed... i thought that this one would be a record breaker







... and to the OP... welcome to OCN


----------



## Megaman_90

Welcome. You write/play any music?


----------



## Chiefpuff420

welcome to the forum girly if you need help or need to know something just PM me.


----------



## Xyphyr

Welcome! Good luck with your PC build.


----------



## MaxFTW

Lol Welcome

Is it just me or is there more girls/women on this site recently?


----------



## alick

welcome to OCN you will learn a lot from here!


----------



## RagingAzn628

welcome!


----------



## Bodycount

Hello from portland









Welcome to OCN!!


----------



## viper522

Welcome and congratz on the new rig. There's so much info here you'll be modding like crazy in no time.


----------



## AMC

Welcome.


----------



## gnarlybug5

Hello from the state directly north of you! If you have any questions, thoughts, and/or ideas do not be afraid to post about them! I would recommend researching the matter before posting about it, however. Enjoy!

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Welcome to OCN. All my life, I've never seen a girl interested in computers


----------



## narmour

Welcome to OCN Michelle.


----------



## Benz

Welcome to OCN by the way.


----------



## mega_option101

Welcome to OCN!!


----------



## mikeyzelda

hello and welcome


----------



## Michelle911

thanks everyone lol


----------



## LmG

Welcome michelle. Be prepared to become addicted to folding


----------



## PureBlackFire

Welcome to this place.


----------



## 161029

You had a lucky break. After the platform switch, it became hard to get help and stuff. You could have 50 pages within one hour before.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Welcome to OCN


----------



## d6bmg

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Jeffro422

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## nukefission

welcome to ocn


----------



## cravinmild

JJ welcome


----------



## Goharder

Oregon's where it's at.


----------



## offroadz

and it starts again, welcome to OCN.


----------



## ThePandaman

welcome to OCN


----------



## Seanage

Marry me.

Just kidding lol. Thought I'd post like a typical male on the internet. Welcome


----------



## Lostcase

Hey, welcome to Overclock. Carry pepper spray.


----------



## robwadeson

Welcome, hope you enjoy your stay here


----------



## Ysbl

inb4 30 Pages

Welcome to OCN, Michelle.


----------



## Kieran

Welcome to OCN michelle!


----------



## importflip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Wow, 30 minutes and no e-humpers yet?
> 
> Welcome Michelle. Please ignore the eventual onslaught of males who don't get outside much.


AMG! WOMANZ?!

Seriously though: Welcome to OCN!


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

Welcome to OCN, Michelle. Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## F0RWARD

Welcome, once they all get over you being female they will be happy to help


----------



## Michelle911

lol Love what you named your computer rig FORWARD


----------



## axipher

Welcome to the forum, hope to see you around the forum


----------



## F0RWARD

lol if only i wasn't to ashamed to tell you the dumb things i have done with it you would understand lol


----------



## swarm87

hi


----------



## TheLastPriest

As an occasionally respected member of this forum, may I apologize for most posts before and after me...welcome to OCN


----------



## tkerpj

Welcome i Enjoy and learn lots, I have...


----------



## [email protected]

What are your favorite games you play mostly?


----------



## Michelle911

Driving games, I love them









I still haven't tried Dirt3 but it's in the box with my radeon. I've been playing bugs... I mean TestDrive Unlimited 2







(it has some bugs) but is pretty much my favorite thing, and I go by same nic there.

I'll play some rpgs occasionally too... but pretty rare.


----------



## Grath

How come when I join I get 4 welcomes and then she joins she gets like 60?









Welcome to OCN Michelle, I have relatives that live in Oregon.









Would you still happen to have that 8800gt? In the process of getting my computer put together but still need a decent video card and power supply. I really love playing Metro 2033 but it lags like no other on decent settings!!


----------



## Megaman_90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michelle911*
> 
> Driving games, I love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't tried Dirt3 but it's in the box with my radeon. I've been playing bugs... I mean TestDrive Unlimited 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it has some bugs) but is pretty much my favorite thing, and I go by same nic there.
> I'll play some rpgs occasionally too... but pretty rare.


You ever play Burnout Paradise City? Its not like a strict simulator, but its a pretty darn fun car game.


----------



## Michelle911

Hey Thermaltake... yes, I still do. I dunno what I'm going to do with the whole computer.... I'll know soon tho, so if I decide to sell it I'll keep you in mind, thanks









Megaman_90, no.... been out of games for while, started playing tdu again back in may, so I've ben re-addicted







the video I googled for that game looks great


----------



## Dustin1

Welcome, and enjoy your stay!


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michelle911*
> 
> Driving games, I love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't tried Dirt3 but it's in the box with my radeon. I've been playing bugs... I mean TestDrive Unlimited 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it has some bugs) but is pretty much my favorite thing, and I go by same nic there.
> I'll play some rpgs occasionally too... but pretty rare.


little more then some


----------



## BNT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Bad idea saying you werent a male.
> Welcome to OCN!


This. I wish it weren't so but, oh well. Anyway welcome to the site!


----------



## TrustKill




----------



## joshd

Well hello there...


----------



## Disturbed117

Welcome To OCN!

enjoy your stay.


----------



## Megaman_90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michelle911*
> 
> Hey Thermaltake... yes, I still do. I dunno what I'm going to do with the whole computer.... I'll know soon tho, so if I decide to sell it I'll keep you in mind, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megaman_90, no.... been out of games for while, started playing tdu again back in may, so I've ben re-addicted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the video I googled for that game looks great


Well, keep your eyes peeled on steam I got my copy on sale for 5$ a while ago.









I should try out the new Test drive. I loved Test Drive 6 back in the 90s, I haven't played one since


----------



## _TRU_

welcome!


----------



## Chobbit

A girl









Pics or it didnt happen







haha just kidding.

Welcome to the forum! You'll find everything you need here.... in the forum that is!...... not in me.......... A girl









[edit] Hang on this was from like 4 days ago why has it appeared on my 'New Post' list??


----------



## chinesekiwi

Ah yes, the usual 5x post count continues









you don't even have to look at the Thread title to tell which ones are from a girl lols.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Oh boy, a female. Welcome to OCN.


----------



## streetbeast351

welcome to ocn

ive just been getting back into TDU2 after losing my save... sure sucks having to win everything again


----------



## duox

i got like 4 welcomes when i did one of these threads


----------



## frmchs311

Just adding to the thread count.

PS: Hello.


----------



## Michelle911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *streetbeast351*
> 
> welcome to ocn
> ive just been getting back into TDU2 after losing my save... sure sucks having to win everything again


ouch







do you know how to backup your save? I have a good friend in club who's taken over 20 profiles to level 73 lol

look me up if you see me







I'm there a lot


----------



## beefcrinkle

Welcome from eugene!


----------



## Snowmen

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## MUSHROOMBARON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michelle911*
> 
> nice price! lol maybe I'll keep mine then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep, Test Drive has made some improvements over the years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ everyone else : thanks for the welcome, you all need girlfriends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD


I have a fiancee tried to keep my build from her now she knows and have a mini fight going lol







welcome!!!! this is the longest welcome thread I've seen


----------



## MUSHROOMBARON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> i got like 4 welcomes when i did one of these threads


haha I didn't even bother posting here for fear of no welcomes...







I should've posted and said my name is annakova or something I'm sure it would raise my question response time to acces speeds as fast as an ssd.


----------



## Skrillex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michelle911*
> 
> *@ everyone else : thanks for the welcome, you all need girlfriends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD*


0/10 for effort obvious troll.

Why hasn't this been deleted earlier.


----------



## Sodalink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> i got like 4 welcomes when i did one of these threads


I feel you... I think I got like 2. But hey girls need all the attention they deserve it!

Welcome to OCN the place where I sink my spare time at work


----------



## starwa1ker

Welcome! Nice to see another girl from Oregon here =D

Which part are you in?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

hi and welcome..

you have a well beefed up PC right there..


----------



## HexATL

10 pages .. 11 pages .. 12 pages ..!


----------



## Megaman_90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michelle911*
> 
> @ everyone else : thanks for the welcome, you all need girlfriends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD


haha, I had a funny experience with a girl on a forum full of geeks. I run a Nerf website and well, someone signed up, posted a picture....To make a long story short, it was a guy who liked to dress up like a girl. So I take these things with a grain of salt you know.

That strange thread can be viewed here btw: http://www.foamuniverse.com/forum/new-members/hi!-n_n/

You seem like you actually are a girl though.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michelle911*
> 
> @ everyone else : thanks for the welcome, you all need girlfriends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD


Are you suggesting something?


----------



## Hatfieco

Whoa someone else from Oregon. I thought we were all a bunch of hick loggers out here lol


----------

